# Vitex negundo var. Heterophylla



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Vitex is mobbed by bees here in texas. I haven't paid any attention to varieties, the trees we have were given to us by neighbors. They bloom for a comparatively long time in summer.


----------



## bustossa (May 26, 2018)

Thank you Lburou, that’s what I’d like on my yard too! Can’t seem to find out which variation I need though.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I had seeds of the Vitex Agnes Castes sent to me from Frisco Texas, these were from Vitex trees growing around a park area in Frisco. When I planted these seeds a fair number germinated and I put them out on my boundary line, however the leaves were not the same as the trees that the seeds came from. The seeds were from the Agnes castes tree which has narrow leaves with smooth edges the seedlings from those trees had leaves slightly broader with sort of toothed edges and it also did not grow into single stemmed trees but grew into a large multi stemmed bush which I think is the variety Negundo. I have purchased a number of vitex Agnes castes which have grown into small trees the flowers are bright blue and attractive and are really worked by bumbles mostly with a honey bee here and there from time to time. The Negundo bushes flower earlier than the Agnes castes and are really buzzing with all types of pollinators including a large amount of honey bees, yet the flowers are pale small and nondescript. and when the Agnes castes has finished flowering the Negundo just keeps going and going. The agnes castes trees took quite a hammering with the cold winter just gone by and there was quite some die back but they have recovered. The Negundo did not have any problems so bustossa you should bear this in mind as you are a little North of my location. Personally I will be removing stuff the bees are not working and will be planting much more of the negundo Vitex next spring.
Johno


----------



## bustossa (May 26, 2018)

Johno, I sure hope the negundo pans out. Looking to throw them into the ground ASAP! I hope old man winter doesn’t kill them. I want them to grow and prosper for my little buddies. My area is seeing a dearth right about now and it would be great in the future for them to work something like this.


----------

